# Got deactivated need advice



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Got deactivated for "tapping I've arrived and not being available for deliveries" I figured this was referencing the delivery that was rerouted from me yesterday... I emailed them letting them know support said it was just a cancellation and no big deal. Then Amazon sent me This...

We are writing to confirm that we received your appeal regarding the termination of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service (the "Agreement").
Our records indicate that the reason for terminating the Agreement was related to tapping I've arrived but being unavailable for deliveries. If you would like to appeal the termination of the Agreement, please provide additional details related to these events.
Our records show that the reason for terminating the Agreement was related to events that occurred on different dates than those that you mentioned. If you would like to appeal the termination of the Agreement, please provide additional details related to these events.
To assist us in investigating your appeal, could you please provide additional details regarding this issue?
Please provide the requested information to [email protected] within 10 calendar days of receiving this message. If we do not receive a response from you within 10 calendar days, we will consider this matter closed and will not consider any information you provide subsequently

What do I reply with to get reacivated?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Damn. Ask for a list of what you supposedly did wrong. Then go through and explain each case very carefully. Make sure you actually worked the dates. You deserve a full explanation and a chance to tell your side. Good luck!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't know anyone who has been reactivated - good luck


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just got canned. I have had two missing deliveries since I started in November. I got a weekly summary today saying I have 3 missing. I got an offer for 430 today and accepted it. Ten minutes later I get the you're fired email. I told them I was never notified about a 3rd missing delivery and they need to double check. I'm still showing on my phone that I'm scheduled to work today.


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

I'm also showing that I'm scheduled to work tonight... maybe this is a glitch?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm going in to talk to them


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Let me know how it goes haha


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Half the route in my car it logged me out


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The chick behind me says oh I had a whole bunch of missing deliveries!!Yet she's still working. Real smart Amazon. Good luck to them if this is how they treat people. Eventually word will get out that they treat people like crap. Makes no sense. 100 hundred percent rating with 3 missing deliveries in 6 months. Should not have been deactivated.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That sounds rough, but how many blocks per week do you do? If you're an occasional driver, then 3 is probably not so good, but the people delivering 500 packages a week could absorb that rate like that.



Movaldriver said:


> Good luck to them if this is how they treat people. Eventually word will get out that they treat people like crap.


Yeah, not so much. Every time Amazon opens a market here's a flood of new applicants, same as there are dozens of new Uber drivers on the road every week.

It's a gig, not a career.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

What you describe sounds like you checked in and didn't take a route. Yeah I think that would get you fired if it happened a few times which it sorta sounds like it did from their response. So what really happened? are you rolling up checking in and then bailing without a load?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Three weeks for appeal process. I can't believe they tell me 100 percent rating with 3 missing six months and they drop me. Whatever


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

****


DriverX said:


> What you describe sounds like you checked in and didn't take a route. Yeah I think that would get you fired if it happened a few times which it sorta sounds like it did from their response. So what really happened? are you rolling up checking in and then bailing without a load?


Haha I wish I did something like that it would make sense... but so far I can't figure out what they are accusing me of.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds to me like they think you're running late and abusing the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" cheat before you're physically at the warehouse. Thoughts?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Amazon has a reputation of treating people worse than Uber...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

andrew ernst said:


> What do I reply with to get reacivated?


If you can drive a truck, you ought to just put in an application with UPS. They get paid a lot better.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you can drive a truck, you ought to just put in an application with UPS. They get paid a lot better.


I know a guy whose been waiting a year to get a UPS gig... and he know people.



andrew ernst said:


> ****
> 
> Haha I wish I did something like that it would make sense... but so far I can't figure out what they are accusing me of.


That is what they are accusing you of.



andrew ernst said:


> Got deactivated for* "tapping I've arrived and not being available for deliveries" *I figured this was referencing the delivery that was rerouted from me yesterday... I emailed them letting them know support said it was just a cancellation and no big deal. Then Amazon sent me This...
> 
> We are writing to confirm that we received your appeal regarding the termination of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service (the "Agreement").
> Our records indicate that the reason for terminating the Agreement was related to *tapping I've arrived but being unavailable for deliveries*. If you would like to appeal the termination of the Agreement, please provide additional details related to these events.


You can't cancel a block once you tapped arrived and it checks you in. If that's not what happened then what did happen?

You arrived and took the route? or what?? You gotta be more upfront with us if you want help.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah he checked in and bailed and got paid that's sounds bout right and they canned him

You Took a route
Not available to work =calendar for time of block you took you have set as unavailable 
Tapping arrived =checking in
Bailing without load 
Glitch in system you still got paid 
Amazon is mad about the dishonest behavior they terminated your contract 
Did I miss anything. If you conned them own it and move on.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I have yet to receive an actual response from Amazon that doesn't sound like it's auto generated. I've also heard it's *extremely* difficult to get reinstated after you've been deactivated, so no one here is going to be able to "tell you what to say" to get you re-activated (especially since you're the only one who knows the details of why you got deactivated in the first place).

If you really were showing up to check-in just to leave and collect the hourly, then i'd feel pretty confident in saying the Amazon gig is up for you; they won't give you a second chance.

the only people i've heard from that have successfully won their appeal ended up proving to Amazon that the information they had that got them deactivated was incorrect. for example: deactivated for being late on too many deliveries, but the driver was either able to prove the late deliveries weren't actually late, or they weren't at fault for the late deliveries.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Maybe I misunderstand. are you saying you took the load and went to a stop, tapped arrived but then didn't complete it for whatever reason and take the pax back? That would suck if you get deactivated for those as thats exactly what we are supposed to do f we can't make the delivery. More reason to jsut leave the pax regardless of whether we think its safe.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Maybe I misunderstand. are you saying you took the load and went to a stop, tapped arrived but then didn't complete it for whatever reason and take the pax back? That would suck if you get deactivated for those as thats exactly what we are supposed to do f we can't make the delivery. More reason to jsut leave the pax regardless of whether we think its safe.


This is for overall pickup not a package


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Won my appeal going back to work


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Won my appeal going back to work


what were you deactivated for and how did you appeal it?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Three missing deliveries in over 500. I filled out the appeal form on bottom of the deactivation email. It said three weeks for decision I figured what the hell and went off on the unfairness. Reliability was 100 percent with 3 missing. I asked them to double check my records. Never late or missed a block. Told them double check if customers located delivery. Maybe family member took it inside. Two days later got Reinstated

They also overpaid me today and I informed them right away. Maybe it was a test lol


----------

